

Design Philosophy - mwcampbell
http://paulgraham.com/design.html

======
mwcampbell
The recent complaints about the new Gmail compose interface got me thinking
about this essay from pg. I can understand why Google, Facebook, Apple, and
Microsoft would design software for the masses. But I think we, the hacker
community, should promote and support (financially and otherwise) software
that follows the design philosophy that pg articulated here.

